# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish - grammar

## Оля

How many conjugations has Polish? How can I discern them?

----------


## TATY

> How many conjugations has Polish? How can I discern them?

 Conjugations? Do you mean verb conjugations?

----------


## Оля

> Do you mean verb conjugations?

 Yes.

----------


## Wowik

Мне помнится, что три. Но, как и в русском, некоторые могут и больше насчитать  ::  
Отличают по окончиниям
am- и em-спряжения

----------


## basurero

> How many conjugations does Polish have? How can I discern them?

----------


## kamka

oh boy, as much as I would like to help, I have no idea   ::  
right off the top of my head, I would say there are at least two, infinitives of which end in "ać" (słuchać) and "ić" (robić)/"eć" (widzieć), can't think of any other division now, although I cannot assure you there aren't more.
There would also be some irregularities, like in verbs such as "bić", "jeść" and plenty more. 
I can provide you practical knowledge, but when it comes to theory, I'm sorry to tell I'm no help at all.   ::   ::

----------


## TATY

Looks the same as Russian: 
ać = ать
ić = ить
eć = еть 
In Russian there are three main groups. Type 1, Type 2A and Type 2B.

----------


## Оля

> In Russian there are three main groups. Type 1, Type 2A and Type 2B.

 I never knew it   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  In Russian there are three main groups. Type 1, Type 2A and Type 2B.   I never knew that

 Type 1 verbs are most -ать verbs. In type 1 verbs the vowel of the Они form matches that of the Я form. e.g. Я зна*ю*, Они зна*ю*т. 
Type 2 verbs are most -ить and -еть verbs. They have Я in the Они form  e.g. Они говор*я*т  
Many -ить verbs are Type 1 though, e.g. жить (я жив*у*, ты жив*ё*шь, они
жив*у*т) 
пить, шить, лить, бить are all type I.

----------


## Оля

Может, я, конечно, ошибаюсь, но, по-моему, в школе мы их все-таки как-то по-другому называли. Кажется, там было просто 1-е, 2-е, 3-е спряжение. Мы не пользовались названиями Тип 1, Тип 2A, Тип 2Б. 
И еще был какой-то стишок из нескольких глаголов-исключений.

----------


## TATY

> Может, я, конечно, ошибаюсь, но, по-моему, в школе мы их все-таки как-то по-другому называли. Кажется, там было просто 1-е, 2-е, 3-е спряжение. Мы не пользовались названиями Тип 1, Тип 2A, Тип 2Б. 
> И еще был какой-то стишок из нескольких глаголов-исключений.

 You can call them different things. Most Russian grammars (for learners) I find tend to class the 2nd and 3rd groups as variations of eachother.

----------


## kamka

> Может, я, конечно, ошибаюсь, но, по-моему, в школе мы их все-таки как-то по-другому называли. Кажется, там было просто 1-е, 2-е, 3-е спряжение. Мы не пользовались названиями Тип 1, Тип 2A, Тип 2Б. 
> И еще был какой-то стишок из нескольких глаголов-исключений.

 а нас вообще о спряжениях в польском языке не учили; разве что кто-мо ошибался, тогда исправяли и объясняли что-то. Но теории я не помню, чтобы учили. Может на филологии польской об этом студентом обстоятельно говорят.
Но на занятиях по русском языке говарилп так же как Тату - о двух спряженияах, если я правильно помню. Мне кажется, что это зависит от учебника и предподавателя, потому что у меня есть такая книга, где о третим спр. тоже пишут.  ::  
hope it's semi-comprehensible at least   ::

----------


## Triton

> И еще был какой-то стишок из нескольких глаголов-исключений.

 Ко второму же спряженью 
Отнесём мы, без сомненья, 
Все глаголы, что на _–ить_,
Кроме _брить_ и _стелить_. 
А ещё: _смотреть_, _обидеть_,  _Слышать_, _видеть_, _ненавидеть_, _Гнать_, _дышать_, _держать_, _вертеть_
И _зависеть_ и _терпеть_.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Но теории я не помню

 Я тоже   ::     

> Может, на филологии польской об этом студентам обстоятельно говорят.
> Но на занятиях по русскому языку говорили так же, как Тату - о двух спряжениях, если я правильно помню. Мне кажется, что это зависит от учебника и предподавателя, потому что у меня есть такая книга, где о третьем спр. тоже пишут.

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  Но теории я не помню   Я тоже           Originally Posted by kamka  Может, на филологии польской об этом студентам обстоятельно говорят.
> Но на занятиях по русскому языку говорили так же, как Тату - о двух спряжениях, если я правильно помню. Мне кажется, что это зависит от учебника и предподавателя, потому что у меня есть такая книга, где о третьем спр. тоже пишут.

 спасибо  ::

----------

